# how can i downgrade my galaxy note from Ics to gingerbread?



## nvrmndryo (May 29, 2012)

hi , i recenty upgraded my samsung galaxy note's Os from Gingerbread to Ics via Samsung Keis.I didnt use customs Roms n all (I dont have any idea about them).Since I have upgraded to Ics my phone is having lag n it hangs too.I dont like Ics , so i want to back to gingerbread which was so smooth for me.I dont want to void my warranty .Any help?


----------



## pramudit (May 29, 2012)

just take it to service centre and ask them to downgrade...


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2012)

And I was thinking of flashing to ICS!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2012)

or try odin. officially downgrading is not possible AFAIK.


----------



## pramudit (May 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> or try odin. officially downgrading is not possible AFAIK.



dont know much but a friend of mine got her galaxy pop downgraded to froyo from gingerbread at samsung service centre...


----------



## cybersa (Jun 14, 2012)

If you upgraded your devices without wipe,this will happen.
Try Factory Reset.


----------



## ancilary (Jun 23, 2012)

you can downgrade using odin
i dont know whether they;ll get it done in S-center

but for me ics is better than GB


----------

